# Aires for Cheapskates



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dunno if this has been on here before or not...

Majority are free or up to €6 max p/n....

http://www.campingcar-bricoloisirs.net/aires_de_service.html

Pete


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Pete

You said cheapskates... at €6 that's pushin' it! 

Cheers

w


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah come on €6 for an Aire! Better have EHU, hot showers and a bar for that sort of dosh.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You two are obviously the ones I see that leave early to avoid paying. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Bricoloisir"- pretty sure that's a self-build. So are the aires literally only free for self-builds as web page suggests?

"Service disponible toute l'année et gratuit par campingcar bricoloisirs"


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

My French isn't brilliant but I don't think so Tell. Theres quite a few I recognise and have visited before, also alot are listed as 'aire communal'.

Pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pete- just intrigued by the "bricolage/bricoleur" (handyman ) slant


----------



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

Perfect will add to our tom tom the more locations the better


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

peejay said:


> You two are obviously the ones I see that leave early to avoid paying. :lol:
> 
> Pete


hi peejay . the worst culprits for that is the french .jud


----------



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

WOW the first one i looked at

free parking, free wine tasting, free chateau visit and cycle rides and cheap wine too!
http://chateaulapeyraude.pagesperso-orange.fr/Peyraude%20-Anglais/index.htm


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

peejay said:


> My French isn't brilliant but I don't think so Tell. Theres quite a few I recognise and have visited before, also alot are listed as 'aire communal'.
> 
> Pete


hi again peejay. my french is crap so i downloaded a google translation toolbar and it translates it automatically in to any language and its got a brilliant fast spellcheck as well .jud


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Pete they all help with the planning

Frank


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

peejay said:


> Dunno if this has been on here before or not...
> 
> Majority are free or up to €6 max p/n....
> 
> ...


hi . the only thing wrong with these free or cheaper aires is you get cheapskates turning up fully loaded with feral kids & feral dogs and staying 2 weeks because lets face it these frence aires are mostly just glorified car parks would take your kids on a aires for 2 weeks .jud


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

sunshinebus said:


> WOW the first one i looked at
> 
> free parking, free wine tasting, free chateau visit and cycle rides and cheep wine too!
> http://chateaulapeyraude.pagesperso-orange.fr/Peyraude%20-Anglais/index.htm


That does look good, bookmarked for the next trip down there 

Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Dunno if this has been on here before or not...
> 
> Majority are free or up to €6 max p/n....
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pete I've not seen it before.

I've added it to the list of: *Useful and Informative Continental Websites.*
at: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> You two are obviously the ones I see that leave early to avoid paying. :lol:
> 
> Pete


No. I just find the ones that are free with free services and if we are dead jammy free EHU! 

Jud

Your opinion of Aires needs changing. Have a look at our blog for this summer.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> Your opinion of Aires needs changing. Have a look at our blog for this summer.


Don't encourage them - rather spread the word that all aires are just 'orrible carparks 

Most of the ones I've checked are already on Archies


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Don't encourage them - rather spread the word that all aires are just 'orrible carparks


Hahaha - you have a point there, Tony. Besides, every time I stop at an aire, I get gassed and robbed. It's €30 campsites for me from now on :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Peejay
Horrible places, leave them all to me :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A few car parks

All free apart from the one by the lake that was €6 with hookup and services


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Sussed it" I believe now. 

Quite a comprehensive website, especially for those who build/alter, maintain their own camping-cars. An interesting Forum too; the "aires" part of it is just a small aspect of the Site.

Great link though- and I agree- best if we all keep away from the aires!


----------

